# Iraq's Secret War Files



## Urbanguerrilla (Oct 31, 2010)

Wikileaks documents leaked onto the internet are parsed by Dispatches:

Mostly innocent civilians killed, over 66,000, many of them children.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMxEuXb6dw4&list=SL[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

Monkey Boy, no love for the millions murdered by the jihadists you fellate in Darfur and southern Sudan?



> The genocide in Darfur has claimed 400,000 lives and displaced over 2,500,000 people. More than one hundred people continue to die each day; five thousand die every month.
> 
> Since February 2003, the Sudanese government in Khartoum and the government-sponsored Janjaweed militia have used rape, displacement, organized starvation, threats against aid workers and mass murder. Violence, disease, and displacement continue to kill thousands of innocent Darfurians every month.


 Genocide in Darfur, Sudan | Darfur Scorecard
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-ojg9UjMk0[/ame]


----------



## Bonano (Nov 1, 2010)

People in Darfur will either die of: civil war or starvation. So quick, save as many as you can, they can't wait to starve to death.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

Bonano said:


> People in Darfur will either die of: civil war or starvation. So quick, save as many as you can, they can't wait to starve to death.



People is Darfur are being slaughtered by the genocidal Muhammadan.  Nothing new, there.


----------



## CurveLight (Nov 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > People in Darfur will either die of: civil war or starvation. So quick, save as many as you can, they can't wait to starve to death.
> ...



Nothing new about distraction.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



The deadly Muhammadan in Iraq is the same as in Sudan committing genocide in Darfur.

Mass murder is in the Muslim DNA


----------



## CurveLight (Nov 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Fuckbags like you should volunteer to test ied jackets.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Virgin chaser, shouldn't you be out committing jihad instead of posting on the infidel internet?


----------



## Bonano (Nov 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > People in Darfur will either die of: civil war or starvation. So quick, save as many as you can, they can't wait to starve to death.
> ...



I don't care what's going on in darfur, they can ALL kill themselves or each other for all I care. We should carpet bomb africa with weapons and let them shoot it out to the last man.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Sux, you having inferior genetics.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 3, 2010)

I saw in Darfur where some kid had to walk miles to get firewood and I'm thinking: dude should move.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

Bonano said:


> I saw in Darfur where some kid had to walk miles to get firewood and I'm thinking: dude should move.



Breast-feeding time, little boy.  Go to your nursemaid


----------



## Bonano (Nov 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > I saw in Darfur where some kid had to walk miles to get firewood and I'm thinking: dude should move.
> ...



How's the fan club going? Got lots of recruits?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



My 5 year old daughter is more intelligent than you


----------



## Bonano (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Edited, you were warned in another post

Bye

PixieStix


----------



## Sallow (Nov 4, 2010)

I thought family was off limits?


----------



## Bonano (Nov 4, 2010)

Sallow said:


> I thought family was off limits?



Snake people don't have real families.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > I thought family was off limits?
> ...



My 5 year old daughter laughs at you, pizza delivery boy


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Where's my pizza, delivery boy?


----------



## Gunny (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Dickhead, here's a rule for you ....



> Attacks on family members will not be tolerated and will be subject to action by an Admin/Mod. Action taken could range from a warning to banning and will be at Admin/Mod discretion. *The only exception to this is IF a member brings his/her family member(s) into the conversation first.*
> 
> Please note that direct or implied threats of violence towards another member and/or threats of any action meant to disrupt a member's normal life will be dealt with severely (minimum 10 day ban).



You know ... those rules you allegedly read and agreed to when you joined?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Dickhead?  Nice.


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 4, 2010)

_et al,_

I lost track.

Where are we on the topic?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## CurveLight (Nov 4, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



What's the point of preaching about reading rules that can change anytime Staff feels like it?  Dickhead.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

joos don't like to follow rules, then they blame gentiles when they break them. Typical.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> joos don't like to follow rules, then they blame gentiles when they break them. Typical.



sick boy.

Winston Churchill...


> We owe to the Jews a system of ethics which, even if it were entirely separated from the supernatural, would be incomparably the most precious possession of mankind, worth in fact the fruits of all wisdom and learning put together.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > joos don't like to follow rules, then they blame gentiles when they break them. Typical.
> ...



is that why churchill refused entry into england to joos after WWII?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Stop jerking off to gay porn, it kills the brain cells


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Nov 5, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Is that why you cant answer the question?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Monkey Brain, you have a banana up your ass.   Does your inflatable monkey doll give good head?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Nov 6, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



...it's an _APE_ doll, and they're our cousins you know


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 7, 2010)

Iraq's Secret War Files: George, come get our oil. Signed, Saddam.


----------



## editec (Nov 7, 2010)

Is there any dicussion of the topic going on here?

I confess I cannot find it.

What with the revelations of Wikileaks, I'd think this topic ought to be generating some REAL discussions.


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 23, 2010)

Watching the movie now

reveals how 2/3 or Iraqi casualties were, according to U.S. military reports, civilians

anyone else seen it?


----------



## HinduPatriot (Nov 24, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Wikileaks documents leaked onto the internet are parsed by Dispatches:
> 
> Mostly innocent civilians killed, over 66,000, many of them children.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMxEuXb6dw4&list=SL



Collateral damage is sometimes necessary in war.

God bless all countries which hunt and kill muzzie terrorists. 

Collateralisation should be minimised where possible, but not at the expense at victory over islamic terrorism.

Wikileaks are a bunch of fuckwit muzzie lovers.


----------



## HinduPatriot (Nov 24, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> Watching the movie now
> 
> reveals how 2/3 or Iraqi casualties were, according to U.S. military reports, civilians
> 
> anyone else seen it?



So fucking what?

1/3 of em were terrorists. 33% enemy hit rate is a good percentage in this kind of war.

2/3 of deaths were collateral damage. It is a price worth paying for victory over the terrorists.


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 24, 2010)

Uh, dude... we invaded unprovoked... our own records show us torturing people, turning a blind eye to torture, manipulating shia/shiite hatred for our own purposes,and shooting civilians.

Newsflash: WE* ARE* THE TERRORISTS


----------



## HinduPatriot (Nov 24, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> Newsflash: WE* ARE* THE TERRORISTS



You are a muzzie loving liberal. Go and join al-kyda, you loser.


----------



## Joselito (Nov 26, 2010)

India is terrorizing the world with its noxious emissions. We could nuke them to help stop global warming.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 26, 2010)

Joselito said:


> India is terrorizing the world with its noxious emissions. We could nuke them to help stop global warming.



The Muslim in India is terrorizing the world with terrorism.


----------



## Joselito (Nov 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> > India is terrorizing the world with its noxious emissions. We could nuke them to help stop global warming.
> ...



 Indian muslims terrorizing your world? What world do you live on?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 26, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...



This world, dumbass...
Muslim attack on 9/11, killing 3,000 
Ongoing Muslim genocide in Darfur and southern Sudan, 4 million killed
Muslims slaughter 60 Christians in church in Iraq
Muslim bombings in Mumbai, India kill 250, 700 injured
Muslim bombings in Londin, 53 killed, 700 injured
Multiple Muslim bombings on trains near Madrid, Spain. 191 killed, 1460 injured 
Muslim bombing in Bali nightclub, 202 killed, 300 injured
Muslim bombing attacks in Russia kill 300
Musim attack on Beslan, Russia school, 344 killed including 186 children 
Muslim attack on the Christian community in Demsa, 
Nigeria, killing 36 people, destroying property and displacing an additional 3000 people
Muslim attack on the Hindu Ram temple in India; one of the most holy sites of Hinduism, 6 dead. 
Muslim bombings in India, over 60 killed and over 180 injured in crowded markets and a bus, just 2 days before the Diwali  festival
Muslim bombings in Varanasi, India, series of attacks in the Sankath Mochan Hanuman temple and Cantonment Railway Station, 28 killed and over 100 injured
Muslim bombings in India, 21 explosive devices, 56 dead and 200 injured. 
Muslim bombings in Delhi, India, 30 people dead and 130 injured, followed by attack two weeks later, 3 people dead.   
Muslims kill at least 174 people and wound numerous others in attacks in Mumbai. 
Muslims detonate car bomb in Pakistan shopping district, killing over 110 killed and over 200 injured. 
Muslim suicide bomber in Somalia detonates in hotel  hosting a graduation ceremony for local medical students, killing four government ministers as well as other civilians.
Muslim suicide bomber in Pakistan drove into a volleyball pitch as people gathered to watch a match killing more than 100 people
Muslims attack mosques in Pakistan, killing nearly 100 and injuring many others  
Muslim attacks on the Hindu Raghunath temple, India, 25 dead. 
Muslim bombing in al-Arbaa, Algeria. 49 dead, 117 injured. 
Muslim suicide attack on Indian parliament kills 7, wounds 12 
Muslim machine gun attack on Hindu temple in India. 31 dead, 86 injured


----------



## Joselito (Nov 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


You're a funny arab, I thought you said they were terrorizing the world, Somalia, Pakistan, Algeria, India... are not part of my world, and anyways those attacks you quote weren't all indians.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 26, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...



Yoiu're retarded or just plain stupid?


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


----------

